# A poem that my mother used to say...



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

to me when i was quite young. I still hear her say it.

MICE 
_by Rose Fyleman_

I think mice are nice. 
Their tails are long 
Their faces small, 
They haven't any 
Chins at all. 
Their ears are pink, 
Their teeth are white, 
They run about 
The house at night. 
They nibble things 
They shouldn't touch 
And no one seems 
To like them much.
But I think mice 
Are nice

:]


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Very nice.
And appropriate!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

For thoughts of mice and memories of mum,Thank you for giving me a smile to start the day!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

Thank you for letting me make you smile


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh wow, I remember this poem from some kind of children's storybook.. thanks so much for this memory. <3 I love it!


----------

